# Jelly bean governor



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I remember reading something about interactive being the best gov to use with jelly bean but was wondering if anyone else has a different opinion? I know it varies kernel to kernel but I'm curious as to whether there's any truth to my comment regarding interactive.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, they've specifically tailored Interactive for JB.
I don't remember all of the reasons why...
But I found this info in the LeanKernel Thread. Probably close to when IMO released his first JB kernel.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Before I heard that, I always ran ondemand. It was very snappy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Thoughts on PegasusQ?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Thoughts on PegasusQ?


I have always wanted to like it but never had good success. The reason I ask about governors is I finally bought a stand alone battery charger so I'm now trying to get the best performance rather than focusing on battery life.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

InteractiveX

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

marcusant said:


> InteractiveX
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


InteractiveX is a modified version of interactive that allows the second core to be shut down when not in use.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> InteractiveX is a modified version of interactive that allows the second core to be shut down when not in use.


Regular interactive does the same thing...


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I use Wheatley and its been great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Regular interactive does the same thing...


Fixed.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I use Wheatley and its been great
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Fixed.


Thanks. I need to stop posting on forums when I'm tired...


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Wheatley is an interesting governor but I don't know if I'd use it with Jelly Bean. I believe it's basically Performance. The idea being that there isn't a huge difference in power consumption between different freq slots so ramp up to the highest clock, get shit done as quickly as possible, and return to sleep as soon as possible. This works since you spend less time working on something, you can sometimes come out ahead. But JB was made for interactive, so you'd have a hard time talking me off of interactive.
> 
> But interactive is my choice anyway.
> 
> Thanks. I need to stop posting on forums when I'm tired...


Wheatley is designed around maximizing time in C4 state. Search his thread for more info.

It still should be smooth due to increased time at higher speeds. My choice as well is interactive and lean kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

What about the scheduler. Was there one in mind for JB or best with interactive?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I've been using interactive with a max of 1600 and for whatever reason it still seems to use 1200 as my max. It spends a very very small percentage of its time in the 1600 slot.

Is this because what I'm doing may really not need the extra power of 1600 (very possible) or could it be that somehow my interactive gov is not configured properly? These are my current settings (default):










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Where did you get that sexy navigation bar O:


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> What about the scheduler. Was there one in mind for JB or best with interactive?


For scheduler, Noop and SIO have been proven to be the fastest. Noop with slightly higher random reads and writes. SIO has a very small hit to random and a bit of a boost in sequential speeds. Both schedulers use very little CPU usage. Deadline ranked as #3 or #4 in performance, with CFQ being slowest. BFQ is 2nd slowest


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Wheatley is designed around maximizing time in C4 state. Search his thread for more info.


That was exactly the point I was trying to make, yet left it out. Damn, my posts are getting worse and worse here. Maybe I'll just shut up for a little while...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Interactive and ondemand are the two governors most meant (and tested) for regular, consistent Android usage (and use cases).


----------

